# LuLus kids [Nubians]



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

There 3 or 4 days old now, but I havent had a chance to post pics. These are Lulus kids. They are mostly Nubian as you can tell, but the doe is suspected to have a little something else in there, but not much. Lulu wasnt a very good mom last year, we had to bottle feed her kid. This year she wasnt very good either so she got lessons in being a mom, and the milk stand. Now shes coming around and jumps right up on the milk stand.  Her twins, both doelings.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Adorable!!!! I have a fondness for the light ears and muzzle, not sure why but it's my favorite, They're cuties and I'm glad mom is figuring out her job.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, adorable lil' longears! And legs to match


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all on the cutie patooties! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are very cute! Thanks for sharing! I also love the light ears and muzzle on goats, very cute!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Got to say I love those ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww......so adorable..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty girlies!!!!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

OMG! Those are some super cute babies!


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

The brown one looks like one of my babies


----------

